# And It Begins



## gmo (Apr 14, 2021)

New house, new grow room! 3x3 tent with 2 Mars Hydro TS1000s. Using an aeroponics tote for 2 ILGM Auto Gelatos and 1 ILGM Auto Zkittlez. They are just breaking ground and stretched a bit from germinating in a window sill, but that'll be taken care of when they're transplanted in the next couple of days. This is my first cannabis grow in many years, but I've been doing other herbs and tomatoes in this aeroponics tote for a few years now. Excited to be back to growing what I love!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2021)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair.


I already have mine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Alright ya talked me into it LOL



​


----------



## gmo (Apr 15, 2021)

Humidifier showed up today and was promptly installed in the tent. The babies will be transferred to net pots with hydroton in the next couple of days. Temp is currently at 72f and humidity was low (22%) prior to adding the humidifier. The humidifier will allow me to set a constant 65% humidity. Also, not pictured is a separate 'portable' style air conditioner that will allow me to control the room that the tent is in once the summer temps set in. I'm looking forward to the luxury of that since it's something that I always struggled with in previous grows and never could afford to do anything about.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2021)

Excellent!

here is to a happy harvest!


----------



## Patwi (Apr 15, 2021)

tag, you are it


----------



## gmo (Apr 16, 2021)

Humidifier seems to be doing what it does. Before opening the tent and taking pictures it was sitting at 66% RH. 

I transferred the rapid rooters in to their net pots with hydroton. I also removed the humidity dome from the starter tray. They aren't in the aeroponics system just yet, instead they are sitting in 1/4" of water in the humidity dome tray while they acclimate. I bumped the lights up to just over 25% power and will continue to very gradually increase over the next couple of weeks while they adjust to the intensity.

2 rear plants with the foam supports around them are Gelato (the 2 that had early stretching) and the one in the front without foam is Zkittlez. I'll most likely remove the foam collars once they get a little stockier stems.


----------



## gmo (Apr 18, 2021)

Roots just starting to show out of the net pots. That means it's time to move to the aero tote.

2 closest are Gelato and the 1 furthest is Zkittlez.


----------



## gmo (Apr 18, 2021)

Tote is pH 5.7 today (still stabilizing. I started water in the tote on Friday and let it naturally drift/adjust for a few days before the babies go in.). Using General Hydroponics Flora line at light strength; PPM is ~300. Will up the fertilizer when roots really start to explode. 
The tote has 4 aquarium airstones running off a  Active Aqua 15w pump and there's a Ecoplus 396GPH submersible pump driving the aeroponics sprinklers inside the tote.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 18, 2021)

Ill be chilling for this one!


----------



## gmo (Apr 19, 2021)

Well?! I've officially got the bug again.

Just ordered 2 more Mars Hydro TS1000s, another inline fan and carbon filter and another humidifier.

I'm gonna resetup my 2'x2'x4' tent with 1 of the TS1000s and the other gear and house a small soil grow of 1-2 autos. The other ts1000 will go in the 3x3 for a total of 3 TS1000s (450w total). 
I'm really trying to hit 24 ounces in the 3x3 aeroponics system ultimately, so I'll need 1.5g per watt which should be doable.


----------



## gmo (Apr 20, 2021)

Today seemed like an appropriate day to put a couple more seeds in rapid rooters; 2 ILGM Wedding Cake autos started today. These 2 will eventually go in to my 2'x2' tent in either 3g or 5g buckets of soil under a single Mars Hydro TS1000. I'll most likely do a SCROG in both the soil and hydro tents.


----------



## gmo (Apr 21, 2021)

Veg Day 6. All healthy and looking good. Will add another light on Monday. Right now the 2 TS1000s are sitting at about 60-65% power as I slowly bump it up each day to acclimate the girls. pH is holding steady at 5.8. I'll discontinue top watering soon as the roots are getting ready to explode. The second tent is set up and seedlings will be started in it on Monday (currently germinating).


----------



## gmo (Apr 23, 2021)

Sometimes you just gotta laugh at your own mistakes.

While doing my evening maintenance last night I realized I was seeing some slight nutrient burn and stress on 2 of the plants. pH was fine, 5.8, so I started investigating further. EC was HIGH, over 4x what I expected, and it took me a while to figure out why...I had accidentally dosed the tote with nutrients in teaspoons instead of mL. Whoops! 

I emptied and cleaned the tote, redosed with nutrients at a total of 600ppm, added 3mL/gallon of CalMag+, and pH'd to 5.5 (will allow drift, and will adjust as necessary).

I think I caught it early enough that they'll bounce back pretty quickly, but if not I have more seeds on standby. I feel like such a rookie, but can't help but laugh at myself for not catching my mistake earlier.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

Been there done that many times.  One time I flushed the wrong plant.  Have miss labeled a plant many times over the years.  I don't feel like a rookie....more like a stoned idiot.  Good luck I am sure things will be fine.


----------



## gmo (Apr 25, 2021)

These 3 seem to be bouncing back alright. Starting to see much more rapid growth now that EC is under control. You cam see the stress/twist


 on the closest plant (gelato) and burn on the furthest plant (Zkittlez). Still hoping for the best, I think I caught it in time for them to bounce back. pH 5.7 and holding.


----------



## gmo (Apr 26, 2021)

Upgrade day!

Added another ts1000 to the aeroponics tent bringing the total to 3 ts1000s, 450w of led. Swapped the humidifier for a larger unit.

Setup the 2x2 soil tent. It has a single ts1000, 4" carbon/fan combo, and the humidifier that was previously in the aero tent. Transferred 2 ILGM Wedding Cake autos fems in to 3 gallon fabric pots filled with Fox Farms Happy Frog. 1 seedling has sprouted and the other looks like it'll pop above ground in the next 24 hrs.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)

Looking good brother.


----------



## gmo (Apr 28, 2021)

In the aero tent I was shooting for 50w per sqft and this setup achieves that. Heat is not an issue. I have a 6500btu air conditioner piped directly in to the grow tent. So far they seem to be enjoying the extra lumens. Lights currently at 80%. This is the morning of day 12.

The soil tent is starting to so it's thing. The second seedling will show it's cotyledons today.


----------



## gmo (Apr 29, 2021)

Aero tent day 13. pH 5.8. lights @ 80%. Moved the net pots to their final locations.


----------



## gmo (Apr 29, 2021)

Let's call this day 1 for the soil tent. Both Wedding Cake seeds have broken ground. Temp sits at ~70f with light adjusted to 60%. Humidity is much easier to control in this tent, and easily maintains 65%.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

Do you run the tent at 65% humidity all through flower as well.  Seems a bit high to me.  I would be worried about PM and mold.


----------



## gmo (Apr 29, 2021)

putembk - during the initial stages of veg PM and mold should be a nonissue.  Humidity will be dropped to the 40's when the plants start flowering


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2021)

Ok, understand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

Never checked humidity in my grow rooms. Had to much air movement on my girls and Negative Pressure in my Grow rooms to worry about it. Only time i ever had mold is because my dumbass for got to burp a jar i had put away.


----------



## gmo (Apr 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never checked humidity in my grow rooms. Had to much air movement on my girls and Negative Pressure in my Grow rooms to worry about it. Only time i ever had mold is because my dumbass for got to burp a jar i had put away.



That's the one and only time I've had mold, too. A whole jar of UK Cheese was lost to that mistake. Ya live, ya learn!


----------



## gmo (Apr 30, 2021)

Started LST in the aero tent last night. They'll get this treatment until they get bigger and I can drop the SCROG on them. Day 14.


----------



## gmo (May 1, 2021)

Soil tent day 2. They'll get some water tomorrow. 

Aero tent all tied up. Day 14.


----------



## gmo (May 1, 2021)

Day 15 in the aero tent. Lookin' green. I love this faze that they go through over the next couple of weeks. Eventually, when they grow up they'll get the net put over them, but that's still a couple of weeks out. pH 5.6

Day 3 soil tent. Looking alright.  Watered this morning with pH 6.4 water.


----------



## gmo (May 3, 2021)

Day 17 in the aero tent. Starting to see side branching. LST seems to be working just fine. Temp this morning was 79f, RH 42%, reservoir temp 70f. I'm still trying to dial in the portable room A/C as the weather warms up here, it's swinging the grow tent temperature a little as far as low 60s during lights off and high 70s during lights on. Another issue I'm running in to is clogged prefilters on both carbon filters, they're filling up with calcium deposits from hard water running through the humidifiers. I bought some capsules that sit in the humidifier reservoir that claimed they would take care of this issue, but I haven't seen a difference. I'm going to get a Brita filter for the grow room dedicated to water for the humidifiers and I think that should take care of it.

Day 5 in the soil tent. Everything going as predicted. Still not too much to see here, but they all start somewhere


----------



## gmo (May 4, 2021)

Day 18 Aero tent. A little more LSTing and opening things up a little bit. Temp, humidity and reservoir temp in check. Noticing some nice internodal branching beginning.

Day 6 Soil tent. Lights moved to 100% brightness @ 18" from tops of plants. Light watering, no nutrients at pH 6.4


----------



## pute (May 4, 2021)

You are dialed in gmo.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## gmo (May 5, 2021)

Day 19 Aero tent. Reservoir change day. Fed at 1000ppm according to the GH feeding chart. Also added CalMag @ 4mL/G. pH 5.3 to allow swing the first few days. Figured out that the temperature sensor for the grow room air conditioner is built in to the remote and actually read the instructions. Now that I understand how it works I think managing temperature with less swings is going to be way easier. Gimme a day or so and I'll follow up.

Day 7 Soil tent. Everything as it should be at this point. Temp 75f, humidity hangs at approx. 60%.


----------



## gmo (May 6, 2021)

Day 20 Aero tent. Readjusted reservoir pH to 5.4 after expected drift from changing out the reservoir yesterday. Still trying to figure out this portable A/C. I think I need an RF extender because the remote won't communicate with the unit from inside the tent and the thermometer is located in the remote. Still experiencing temperature swings from the mid 60s during lights off to a high of 82f with lights on. Really need to get that under control asap. Will pick up an RF extender kit today to hopefully resolve the issue. Res temp has also spiked to 73f which is concerning. Bottles are in the freezer and I'll drop one on the reservoir as soon as it's frozen to bring the temp down.
Everything still looking good. Really bushy plants with lots of side branching. I think LST is going well, but if anyone could confirm I'd appreciate feedback.

Day 8 Soil tent. Temps are perfect at 75f lights on and 68f lights off. rH holds at a steady 60%. This tent is so easily managed and carefree at this point.


----------



## pute (May 6, 2021)

Love it.  Ain't growing fun.


----------



## gmo (May 6, 2021)

Oh, how'd I'd missed it. Feels good to be green.


----------



## gmo (May 6, 2021)

A year ago this is what was happening in the 2x2 tent with the aero system. I like growing weed more


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2021)

Day 21 Aero tent. I got the A/C figures out. I bought an RF repeater and it didn't work so I'll be returning it. Instead, I sat down with the instruction manual again and figured out how to schedule times on it. It'll run the entire time the lights are on and then 30 minutes in to the dark cycle and turn back on 30 minutes before the light cycle. I was pleased to wake up to the tent sitting at a very acceptable 76f this morning. Reservoir temperature has also been resolved with ice bottles, res temp was 66.9f this morning. I'll do my best to maintain it @ 64-67f. Lights at ~85%.

Day 9 Soil Tent. The easiest to manage indoor grow I've ever done. Temp maintains itself, humidity stays in check, and lights have been at 100% for days now with no issues.


----------



## gmo (May 7, 2021)

Can anyone confirm that LST is looking ok? LST is new territory, and so is SCROGing. I was reading up on when to add a net with autoflowers, and I believe iIm At that point now. They're really stubby plants, more than in used to. Day 21 in aeroponics.

Side note:
I've found that almost everything, technology wise, has changed nowadays.  When I was growing, in what seems like a previous life, I was using an aircooled 600w HPS, in a wooden framed, mylar lined grow closet. The struggle to keep that thing cool was awful. I was harvesting about .5gpw in soil at that time, growing unsexed, photoperiod strains.  Memory lane and what not.

The new tech is amazing. It's almost like a whole new hobby!


----------



## gmo (May 9, 2021)

Day 23 Aero tent. I can confidently say that the portable AC unit has been figured out. The timer mode works how I need it to, except it requires resetting every 24 hours. This isn't an issue now, but may be next weekend while I'm out of town Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I've gotta think of a way to make it work while I'm gone. 
Everything is looking very healthy and I'm seeing rapid onset of new growth over the past 48 hours. Some of that may be attributed to the cooling of the reservoir, which now sits at a very acceptable 64f. 1 bottle of ice every 12hrs for maintenance seems to be the trick.
pH 5.8, rH 45%, temp 68f, res temp 63.8f this morning. Lights at 95%

Day 11 soil tent. Cruising along. Not much to report. Temp 72f, rH 50%, lights at 100%. They got a plain watering last night. I will start feeding CalMag next watering.


----------



## gmo (May 10, 2021)

Day 24 Aero Tent. 70f, RH 50%, pH 5.8, reservoir temp 63.8f. Net dropped this morning. 

Day 12 Soil Tent. 72f, RH 60%.


----------



## gmo (May 10, 2021)

Being that they're autoflower feminized seeds makes this a bit anticlimatic, but, 1 gelato and the 1 Zkittlez have shown their first female preflowers today, day 24.


----------



## gmo (May 11, 2021)

This morning in my grow room got me thinking....

I started growing weed at age 22. 14 years ago I started reading everything I could related to growing cannabis. At the time, I was a broke, retail worker. I saved money to buy my first lights, soil, pots, seeds. It was never easy, but it became a priority for me. It was therapeutic in a time where my life was a spiraling mess of drinking and partying way too hard.

I was a gardner from a very young age. A hobby passed on to me from my grandfather. I was entering pumpkins, tomatoes, sunflowers, radishes, peppers, peaches, apricots, etc. In to the State Fair since I was 4 years old.

I stopped growing weed about 5 1/2 years ago when my wife and I got married and were living in an apartment. It just wasn't feasible at the time. My love for gardening didn't fade. I had an indoor hydroponic garden filled with veggies and greens that we thoroughly enjoyed.

In January we moved in to our first house and suddenly the itch to grow cannabis was back. I placed an order of seeds and eagerly set up all my equipment.

At that point in time I thought I was just setting up for "another illegal grow". Little did I know that my state was soon to legalize recreational cannabis and home cultivation. 

As I write this out, I am still technically an Illegal grower. This will be the last illegal grow that I ever do. I'm proud to have taken the chance and broken the law back then and am proud to get this one last grow in before the laws change. 

You see, growing cannabis has made my life better. It's the way I can relax after a long day, the way I can focus on one thing that I love doing, the thing I can celebrate as I accomplish. I credit illegal marijuana growing to turning my life in the right direction.

So, here I am, day 25 in to my current garden. 

Cheers to all of you illegal farmers.


----------



## gmo (May 12, 2021)

Day 26 Aero Tent. Looking good and seeing lots of growth. All 3 have sexed as females. Still feeding week 4 vegetative nutrients according to GH feeding chart at medium strength, 1000ppm. Topped off reservoir today with 3g of water, they're starting to drink morl which means rapid growth is about to kick off. Probably another week or so before I do a reservoir change and start feeding flowering schedule. Temp 70f, humidity 45%, reservoir temp 64.5f.

Day 14 Soil Tent. Started light LST on 1 of the plants this morning. The other one isn't quite there yet. Watered yesterday with pH 6.5 water with 3mL/g of CalMag. First heavier watering until minor runoff. Temp 72f, humidity 60%.


----------



## gmo (May 13, 2021)

Day 27 Aero tent. They have officially taken off. The growth that the go through at this point is astounding. Looking mighty bushy and healthy. Temp 73f, rh 40%, res temp 64.5f, pH 5.7.

Day 15 Soil tent. Had a mishap with LST and lost the whole top on the bigger of the 2 plants. I'm not sure if I bumped it during evening maintenance, or of I just did too much LST, too quickly. I'm gonna let it go and see what happens, maybe I'll be surprised. Temp 74f, rH 50%.


----------



## gmo (May 14, 2021)

Day 28 Aero tent. Bushy plants!


----------



## gmo (May 16, 2021)

Day 30 Aero tent. I had to top off again with 3g of nutrient water today (General Hydroponics Flora line @ medium strength, 1000ppm, and 5ml/G of CalMag+). They're drinking close to a gallon a day now. I went out of town on Friday night and Saturday and got back in to town this PM. They've grown a bunch in those 48hrs. Still very bushy with not much stretch, but I'm anticipating that it'll come in the next week or so. I did move the lights up a few inches today, the first time they've been moved since germination. pH 5.5, RH 50%, reservoir temp 68f.

Day 18 Soil tent. New growth on the plant that I accidently main-lined looks ok and like I didn't set things too far back. I haven't started LST on the second plant yet because the nodes are just to close together right now. Watered with pH 6.5 water with 5mL/G of CalMag+. Definitely slower growth than with hydro, but I'm having fun, nonetheless.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2021)

Very healthy looking girls my friend.


----------



## gmo (May 17, 2021)

Day 31 Aero Tent. I'm not sure if I've mentioned it, but the girls are on a 20/4 light cycle in this tent. The main reason for this is to allow the air conditioner some rest/de-icing time. It runs pretty much nonstop during lights on, so a couple hours off is much needed for this tent. 

These 3 girls are becoming bushes. I did push some nodes from each plant to new squares in the net. Environment is fairly consistent: lights on temp 70-75f, pH 5.8, reservoir temp 63-67f, lights off temp 60-68f.

They drank more than a gallon of water in the past 18hrs. I'm going to have to keep a close eye on reservoir level and adjust accordingly. I usually like to keep 8-9 gallons of solution in the reservoir. As long as they keep drinking like they are now I'll be trying off every 3 days. Showing plenty of preflowers, but still minimal stretch. I'm expecting vertical growth spurt any day now as they transition to flowering.

Day 19 Soil Tent. Looking good. May start LST in the next week or so. Temp 77f, RH 60%.


----------



## gmo (May 18, 2021)

Day 32 aero tent. Temp 65f, pH 5.8, humidity 45%, reservoir temperature 61f. Res temp fell out of desired range, I'll discontinue ice bottles until it's back in range. It's the coldest day we've had in a while and the indoor temps dropped too. Everything should be back to normal ranges tomorrow. These girls consumed close to a gallon of water overnight and will require a topping off of the reservoir tomorrow. I think I'll continue veg nutrient regimen unless something drastic changes overnight. They don't seem quite ready to flip to flower nutrients just yet.

Day 20 soil tent. Temp 74f, rH 50%. I thought I'd wait a few more days to start LST, but they were ready during my check in late last night. Bent one of them over exposing the internodes and 'split' the other one in to a Y to continue mainline training.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

Nice well kept grow log.   Glad that marijuana has made life better.  Glad you are legal now.


----------



## yooper420 (May 18, 2021)

Are all of your plants Autos ?


----------



## gmo (May 18, 2021)

@yooper420 Yes they are all autos.  The aero tent is comprised of 2 ILGM Gelato autos, 1 ILGM Zkittlez auto.  The soil tent has 2 ILGM Wedding Cake autos.  All fem'ed seeds.


----------



## yooper420 (May 19, 2021)

In my experience Autos do not get very big. I hope your LST works out for ya. They are looking very good, best of luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

A few friends have grown some good size autos , depends lots on the breeders
Good Luck, Plants look healthy


----------



## gmo (May 19, 2021)

@yooper420 this is my first ever run with both autos and fem seeds. So far I'm really satisfied with how they're running. They're by far the bushiest plants I've ever grown by a longshot. I'd say that the are pretty big for 33 days old.

A lot of that probably has to do with the new technology and growing in hydro as opposed to soil. Prior to this grow I was in soil, under HPS lights with photoperiod standard seeds. I'm really enjoying getting back in to the hobby!


----------



## gmo (May 19, 2021)

Day 33 Aero tent. As predicted, the girls needed a reservoir top off this morning. 3 gallons consumed in 60 hours. They're definitely going in to their preflowering growth spurt. I'm really ready for them to grow up, instead of out!  Levels after top off: pH 5.5, reservoir temp 64.0f, water added @ 800ppm of GH nutrients, tent temp 65f, humidity 60%.

Day 21 soil tent. Watering day. 6.5 pH in, 6.5pH out. Water with CalMag+ @ 4mL/G. Continuing LST on both plants.

In the past 24 hours the main-lined plant has started to show a bronzy sheen on the 4 lower leaves. I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the accidental topping and stress that it may have created. I do not recognize this deficiency/excess and I have thoroughly inspected for pests. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## gmo (May 20, 2021)

Day 34 Aero tent. Welcome to the jungle...still waiting for them to grow up, instead of out. Temp 70f, reservoir temp 67f, pH 5.6, rH 45%.

Day 22 Soil tent. Pretty sure the issue with the main-lined plant is light burn. No other growth shows any signs of stress. No changes were made. I'll keep an eye on everything in here. Temp 77f, RH 60%


----------



## gmo (May 21, 2021)

Day 35 Aero tent. Reservoir is getting close to needing a change/topping off. Still deciding if I should continue veg nutrients or switch to flower nutrients. I'll decide tomorrow when I do the top off or change. Temp 68f, pH 5.6, RH 50%, reservoir temp 66.5f.

Day 23 Soil tent. No signs of sex, yet. The untopped plant is looking very similar in size and shape to it's aero counterparts at this day. The trained and topped plant is looking smaller. It's amazing to me that just 9 days ago this one was just a stick in dirt. It's grown back very fast and has a nice structure. Interested to see what this one is gonna end up doing. Temp 75f, RH 55%.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## gmo (May 21, 2021)

Day 35 Aero Tent. Drained and filled tote with flower nutrients according to GH feed chart, medium strength @ 1000ppm + CalMag+. Solution pH 5.5 to allow drift for the first few days. Temp of water for res change was 70.5f, added 2 ice bottles to bring reservoir temp down to acceptable range.


----------



## gmo (May 23, 2021)

Day 37 Aero tent. pH readjusted to 5.6 (down from 5.9), temp 64f, reservoir temp 64f, RH 45%. They've hit their stretch. I readjusted the lights yesterday, and will likely have to raise them again tomorrow. They're drinking over a gallon a day still. 

Day 25 Soil tent. Temp 74f, RH 60%. Watered and fed (first time) today according to GH Flora schedule at medium strength ~800ppm plus CalMag+. Feed solution @ pH 6.5. No additional training at this time.


----------



## yooper420 (May 24, 2021)

Lookin' good, keep it up.


----------



## gmo (May 25, 2021)

Day 39 Aero Tent. They're stretching upwards almost quicker than I can manage. I had to move the lights up 2 times yesterday and the top of the Gelato plant still managed to get a teeny tiny bit of sunburn. I think I caught it in time for it to be an almost non-issue.
Topped off the reservoir with 3 gallons of nutrient solution yesterday. GH nutrients @ week 1 flowering levels, 1000ppm, plus CalMag+ @ 5mL/g. 
Temp 68f, RH 45%, reservoir temp 64f, pH 5.6

Day 27 Soil tent. The untopped plant has shown sex. No signs on the main-lined plant. Both looking healthy after receiving their first nutrient feed, maybe a touch of overwatering on the main-lined plant. 
My next decision in this tent is when to drop the SCROG net on them. Right now I'm seeing 7 tops on the main-lined plant, and 5 tops on the LST plant right now. I fully expect them to bush up over the next 7 days. I'll probably drop the net in the next couple of days to keep everything manageable.

Temp 70f, RH 55%


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2021)

Good informative journal, real nice looking grow.


----------



## gmo (May 26, 2021)

Day 40 Aero tent. Added 3g of nutrient solution last night. That's 3g in 36 hours. Definitely going to have to keep a watchful eye. Backed off the nutrients as I noticed ppm was up and pH dropped a point. Fed @ 700ppm according to GH nute schedule for flowering at week 1.
pH 5.8, reservoir temp 62f, RH 50%, temp 65f

Day 28 Soil tent. Dropped the net. Everything moving right along with both plants. The both seemed to respond quite well to being fed for the first time a few days ago. I'll continue feeding according to schedule.


----------



## gmo (May 27, 2021)

Day 41 Aero Tent. I am having an issue with pH dropping and EC rising since I switched to flower nutrients. I drained and refilled the tote with fresh nutrient solution @ 950ppm flowering nutrients according to GH Flora feed schedule, and CalMag+ at 5mL/G. pH'd to 5.7.

I took some root system pictures while I was in there. Everything looking healthy down below, and lush up top.

Temp 67f, reservoir temp after change 69f (2 ice bottles added to lower temp of reservoir), solution PPM including CalMag and pH down is 1900, RH 42%, pH 5.7


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2021)

Oh noooo. That plant has to many roots.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2021)

You are dialed in Dude!


----------



## gmo (May 27, 2021)

@pute Thanks.  I think I'm close to dialed in, but not quite perfect.  I gotta fix the EC up, pH down thing that I've been facing the past several days and then I'll feel more confident about calling it 'dialed in'.


----------



## Bubba (May 27, 2021)

You are doing a good job keeping up with your measurements and constantly adjusting for changes.  Your results certainly reflect your efforts!
Looks like it's gonna be a good yield!
Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (May 28, 2021)

Looks great to me. Can't help ya at all as I grow in Sunshine Mix #4. Keep up the good growin'.


----------



## Bubba (May 28, 2021)

Same here, I used to do small shallow water culture hydro, which worked well. More recently, been simplifying and went back to dirt.
In keep it simple fashion, am using Ocean Forest.  That said, I am wanting to try hydro with coco and buckets, hempy buckets, or whatever.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys if you havent voted please go vote on the Bud Of The Month thread. Thanks.

(6) MAY'S BUD OF THE MONTH - Be there or be square, ya hosers | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## gmo (May 28, 2021)

Day 42 aero tent. I guess I got what I kept hoping for...upward stretch instead of outward stretch. The Zkittlez plant (furthest from front) has more than doubled in size in the past week. It's just starting to show more than preflowers. The 2 very different gelato phenos (front and middle) are more fully in to the flowering cycle. The front most plant didn't put on too much of a stretch at all, but the middle one is still stretching up. I was a bit concerned that the Zkittlez was going to need to be coerced in to flowering by adjusting the light cycle to 12/12, but that doesn't seem to be the case, it just had a long veg time.

Temp 67f, res temp 64f, pH 5.7, RH 45%, res PPM 2000. They did drink 2 gallons of water since the res change 30 hours ago. Still closely monitoring reservoir levels.

Day 30 soil tent. Temp 70f, RH 65%











.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 29, 2021)

looks like i'm just in time. lookin good!


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

That’s a really cool set up. How many plants can you get in there without crowding.


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> That’s a really cool set up. How many plants can you get in there without crowding.


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

Heres mine


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Heres mine


Definitely not dialed in lol just can’t find anyone else that has done it this way to help.


----------



## gmo (May 30, 2021)

@TURKEYNECK good to see ya round, brother!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2021)

TURKEYNECK said:


> looks like i'm just in time. lookin good!


Long time no see Turkeyneck. Good to see you.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Long time no see Turkeyneck. Good to see you.





gmo said:


> @TURKEYNECK good to see ya round, brother!


Yep! Good to see you guys are still at it!


----------



## gmo (May 31, 2021)

Day 44 Aero tent. I was gone for the weekend. I came back this evening and in the 52 hours that I was away the girls consumed 5 gallons of nutrient solution and the top colas have grown 4-5". 

I adjusted the lights to the highest height that I can take them, topped off the reservoir with nutrient solution and moved the clip on fans.

Temp 66f, RH 55%, reservoir temp 64f, pH 5.7. Topped reservoir with nutrient solution @ 950ppm + CalMag+.


----------



## gmo (Jun 1, 2021)

Day 46 Aero tent (typo yesterday). About to enter heavy flowering. I'm predicting that the stretch over the weekend is going to be their last big stretch and now they'll focus more on producing flowers. 
pH 5.7, temp 68f, res temp 64f, RH 50%

Day 34 soil tent (typo yesterday). Watered today with GH nutrient solution at light feeding strength and 5mL/G CalMag+. pH in was 6.5, pH out 6.2. lowest leaves are yellowing, something I've always had to deal with in soil. Next run this tent will be running an aero system as well. I'm done with dirt for the time being. I removed the net because I couldn't reach the back plant very well to water and filling the humidifier has been challenging with the net in the way.
pH in 6.5, pH out 6.2, temp 72f, RH 59%
Pictures taken during lights out (20/4 light cycle).


----------



## gmo (Jun 2, 2021)

Day 47 Aero Tent. Reservoir was ready for a top off but I decided on a reservoir drain/refill instead. GH nutrients at week 2 flowering levels, 900ppm, plus CalMag+ at 5mL/G, pH'd to 5.7. one of the Gelatos started dripping super tiny trichomes, nothing on the other 2 plants just yet.
Temp 65f, RH 50%, pH 5.7, res temp 65f (added 1 ice bottle to reservoir).

Day 35 Soil tent. The main-lined plant entering flowering at a pretty good pace. It looks to be only a few days behind the aero tent plants in its growth cycle. Both soil plants are showing fade on lower leafs like an N deficiency. This is something I always seem to struggle with in soil. I did feed yesterday with GH nutrients at flowering week 1 levels @ 900ppm and CalMag+. pH out seemed low at 6.2, but pH in was 6.5. I'll continue to monitor and would welcome any feedback.
Temp 75f, RH 60%


----------



## gmo (Jun 3, 2021)

Day 48 Aero Tent. Just a quick bud shot today of one of the Gelato gals. 
Temp 65f, pH 5.7, RH 50%, res temp 64f

Day 36 Soil tent. Starting to set in to flowering.
Temp 74f, RH 60%


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 4, 2021)

Your grows are looking great. I've only grown in so called soil, Sunshine Mix #4. I always get the very bottom fan leaves that yellow. Does not seem to affect the plants in any way.


----------



## gmo (Jun 4, 2021)

Day 49 Aero tent. Res was down 3 gallons so added 3 gallons of nutrient solution at normal ratios (900ppm) + CalMag+ and pH down.

Temp 69f, RH 55% (high. Dehumidifier will arrive Monday), res temp 66f after top off, pH 5.8 after top off.

I did hit the hydro store today and purchased GH Floralicious, Kool Bloom and CaliMagic (will replace CalMag+ in future feedings), and needed to re-up on Flora Micro. They had the Flora Micro hard water blend so I purchased that to use for the remainder of this grow.

The tent is officially full. Lights are as high as I can take them. I did bend 2 of the colas over because they were getting too close to the lights for comfort.

Day 37 Soil tent. Seems to be moving right along. Nothing overly exciting happening. They were given a light feeding today at 800ppm + CalMag+. No pH down this time (pH going in was 6.8, pH out at 6.5).

Temp 72f, RH 60%


----------



## gmo (Jun 6, 2021)

Day 51 Aeroponics tent. I kinda thought they had quit stretching, but it appears that I was incorrect. I may have to consider putting a net up top in the coming days to prevent them from growing in to the lights. For now, I'm just bending the colas as needed.
Res change yesterday using 6 part GH Flora series as directed. Geez, that Floralicious is potent stuff!
Hoping to see some bulking and trichome spillage this week.
Temp 65f, pH 5.8, res temp 64f, RH 52%. Dehumidifier will be installed tomorrow afternoon to get that RH down to appropriate levels.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lookin' real good and great book keepin'.


----------



## gmo (Jun 8, 2021)

Day 53 Aero Tent. Growing right along. I'm starting to see more flower production over the past few days. They're still consuming 5+ gallons every 48 hours. I did a reservoir change today with 6 part GH Flora line according to week 3 flowering schedule @ 900ppm.
Temp 74f, RH 42%, reservoir temp 65f, pH 5.8

Day 41 Soil tent. Picture update to come when lights come on. Discontinued humidifier usage today. Did get a bit of nutrient burn on one of the plants, I think I may have splashed some solution on it. Otherwise, it's moving right along and at this rate it wouldn't surprise me for this tent to finish before the aero tent. 
Temp 77f, RH 50%


----------



## gmo (Jun 8, 2021)

Soil Tent Day 41.


----------



## gmo (Jun 10, 2021)

Day 55 Aero Tent. Alright, this is getting outta control . One of the Gelatos is still stretching.  I'm bending over as necessary. Topped the reservoir with 6 gallons of solution this evening according to week 3 GH Flora 6 part chart. They've all started to develop trichomes at this point.
Temp 72f, res temp after top off 69f (added 2 frozen bottles to bring it down a couple degrees), RH 50%, pH 5.7

Day 43 Soil Tent. I'd noticed some burn on one of the plants over the past several days. I assumed that I'd splashed solution on it. I wanted to verify, so during today's watering I watered until runoff and measured pH and TDS. pH was 6.2 and TDS was 3.2k. I thought those numbers were funky so I watered with pH water until about 15% runoff was achieved and remeasured my metrics. Fresh runoff was 1.9k TDS and pH 6.5. Lesson learned and I know what to look for in the future, although I most likely won't be doing any soil grows after this run.


----------



## gmo (Jun 12, 2021)

I spent some time in the aero garden this morning. The main colas being so close to the lights was becoming a concern, and constantly having to tie down branches was a major PITA. I took out the lights and rigged a new hanging system for them and rehung them. It bought me another 4-5 inches of headroom and I'm much more at ease. I got a good peak at what's going on in the back of the tent while I was in there and everything is looking just fine. Only dropped a fan on them twice during the whole ordeal. I can laugh because no damage was done and all branches remained unharmed.


----------



## gmo (Jun 13, 2021)

Day 58 Aero Tent. Res top off of 5 gallons today. It's freaking hot outside, and the inside temp is reflecting that. 78f in the tent and well within parameters, but it is the hottest it's gotten since figuring out the AC unit. 
Bud shots for today's picture update, because it's Sunday and why not?


----------



## gmo (Jun 15, 2021)

Day 60 Aero tent. My PPM was pretty high last night so I went ahead and changed the nutrient solution to bring everything back down. 
Dehumidifier did show up a few days ago and seems to be keeping the RH in check.
I'm noticing some weird growth in the top colas of one of the plants. I think the plant may have topped itself at the top of many of the main colas due to light intensity. That, or early signs of foxtailing. The affected areas are hard. Like stems. I've attached a picture if anyone has any ideas (picture #1 shows what I'm talking about best).
pH 5.6, res temp 65f, temp 75f, RH 45%

Day 48 Soil Tent. Not many trichomes yet, but that skunky smell that I love has shown up . Shouldn't be long before they get frosty.
The flush I did a few days ago has really made a nice difference. I fed once since then, and everything is growing as it should be. 
Temp 79f, RH 45%


----------



## gmo (Jun 17, 2021)

Day 62 Aero Tent bud shots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2021)

Looking good brother GMO.


----------



## gmo (Jun 20, 2021)

Day 53 Soil Tent. ILGM Wedding Cake. 2 plants.
Alternating feedings and straight pH water. Watering until runoff. Using GH Flora 6 part.
Temp 77f, RH 45%


----------



## gmo (Jun 20, 2021)

Day 65 Aero Tent. 2 ILGM Gelato and 1 ILGM Zkittlez.
Reservoir change today. For the past 2 weeks I've been changing the reservoir every 3 days when the PPM gets up to 2500. Sometimes I'm able to justify just a top off, but once it reaches 2.5k I change the reservoir because I don't want the roots sitting in that hot of solution. The plants seem happiest right after a solution change, so I'm doing my part to keep them thriving. 
Fed at week 5 flowering light strength according to the feed chart. 
pH 5.7, RH 45%, Temp 75f, res temp 69f after change (added ice bottles to bring down temperature).


----------



## gmo (Jun 22, 2021)

As this grow comes closer and closer to the finish line I have to start thinking about the next round....

I placed an order today for a 4x4 tent, another ts1000 (gotta take advantage of Amazon Prime Day prices!), A 6" ac infinity fan and filter, and some super special seeds -- Top Dawg Seeds Fam 95.

My plan is to use my 2x2 for drying.
3x3 with 1 ts1000 (possibly upgrading to 2 in the future) for mom room and clone starting.
And 4x4 with 4 ts1000s for veg/flower.

Pretty stoked to be up and running again!


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2021)

gmo said:


> As this grow comes closer and closer to the finish line I have to start thinking about the next round....
> 
> I placed an order today for a 4x4 tent, another ts1000 (gotta take advantage of Amazon Prime Day prices!), A 6" ac infinity fan and filter, and some super special seeds -- Top Dawg Seeds Fam 95.
> 
> ...



4 of those should light up 4x4 fine. In fact, while it might be a little more expensive than just getting their version with 4 panels. A lot more flexibility in moving them around, and could if onewere to conk out.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2021)

@Bubba those were my thoughts too when evaluating what to order. The 4 that I already have, have proven worthy and I'm happy with them. Figures I'd give this a go, and if it's not right I'll find another use for them in a future grow.


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2021)

Day 70 aero tent. They're getting close, probably 10-14 days out from harvest. Moved to week 6 of flower nutrients which starts to taper off the strength, 600ppm instead of 950ppm. 
The 1 plant that was affected by too much light intensity has put out some interesting flowers. Not the most desirable look, and not as dense as the other 2, but should still deliver some weight. Interestingly, it's the most resin covered of all of them. Maybe that's a defense response to too much light?
pH 5.7, res temp 65f, temp 75f, rH 50%

Day 58 soil tent. Lots of smells going on in here. The 2 plants are similar in structure and development, but the smell of each is very different. One is exhibiting gas smells and the other deep skunk smells. I enjoy both, so looking forward to the next couple of weeks to see how they finish. Probably another 3-4 weeks on these.

Aero tent pictures


----------



## gmo (Jun 25, 2021)

Soil tent:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice looking work brother.


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2021)

Soil tent day 62. Wedding cake looking sexy. Trying to push out those purple hues.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys i need you too vote on the Bud Of The Month Contest and break the tie.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-of-june-open-to-all-lets-see-them-buds.79400/


----------



## gmo (Jul 1, 2021)

Day 75 Aero tent. Res change day. Things are bulking up. Calyxes haven't changed too much, and I haven't scoped yet. It's still looking like I have a few weeks ahead of me for these to be done. I may take down the 1 small plant that's covered by the other 2 because it's not getting any light at all and it's pretty much stalled out. I'm still thinking I'll get a 1lb+ from this garden. Thoughts?
pH 5.9, TDS of nutrient solution 800ppm, rH 50%, res temp 68f, temp 74f.

Day 63 Soil tent. Looking like these may finish first. I haven't scoped yet, and they definitely have at least 10 more days, but getting close. Purps starting to show. Water only today, still alternating water/nutrients.
Temp 75f, rH 55%


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Need to put one of those in the new July Bud Of The Month contest bro.


----------



## gmo (Jul 2, 2021)

Well, well, well.....since the aero tent is getting so close to finishing, and I had a day off work, I took full advantage and set up all my new equipment.
Next grow, starting as soon as the aero tent finishes, will be 6 Top Dawg Fam 95 seeds. These are photoperiod and unsexed so I'll be looking for a mom in the bunch...
I'll be growing in the same Aeroponics reservoir that I'm in now, but in a 4'x4' AC Infinity tent with 4 Mars Hydro TS1000s, a 6" AC Infinity programmable/adjustable fan, a 6" AC Infinity carbon filter. Also moving from the economy series of Apera pH meter to the nicer one (pH60). I've been impressed with the GH Flora line, so I ordered gallons of the 6 part line (minus Floralicious, just got a quart of it. It's rather expensive).
The tent I'm currently in for aero, 3'x3', will eventually house my mother plants in soil under 1 TS1000, but I'll order a second if I find that I need it. I may run an auto or 3 in there until I need to utilize it for my mother plants.
The 2'x2' will be used as a drying tent, I suppose. It's set up with fan and filter already, so I might as well put it to use.
 Stay tuned. The next couple of months are gonna be producers for me. Can't wait to see what I find in this pack of seeds.


----------



## gmo (Jul 2, 2021)

Clear, cloudy, and amber. 3 different samples.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 2, 2021)

Gorgeous!!!
Excellent job


----------



## gmo (Jul 3, 2021)

Aero tent day 78. The plant in the middle (gelato) has put on so much weight that it's falling over. I have to be careful when I open the tent because the only thing really supporting the beast is the side walls of the tent. I have a feeling that it'll be coming down at day 86 (next Sunday). The back plant (Zkittlez) has rock hard buds. It's showing signs of mag deficiency as we get closer to the end, which makes sense because the feed chart halves the amount of CaliMagic going in to week 6. For future grows I may not reduce it in the end. Depending how it looks next Sunday, it may get the chop then, too.

Day 66 Soil tent. Also looking very close to chop time. Unlike the aeroponics Tent, this is weed as I remember growing it in years past. The aeroponics Tent is weed on steroids, this is much more predictable. Classic Christmas tree spearical buds, colorful, lots of smells. It's been fun to grow. Likely coming down at day 74, next Sunday.

Pictured: ILGM Wedding Cake auto Day 66 (2 different plants)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

Hell yah!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

Omg.  A ******* weed site that censors H E L L


Jesus fkn Christ


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 6, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Omg.  A ******* weed site that censors H E L L
> 
> 
> Jesus fkn Christ


Wait There's More LOL


----------



## gmo (Jul 6, 2021)

Day 81 aero tent. I pulled 1 of the Gelatos as it was way under the canopy and I just couldn't care for it or get light to it. I'll be lucky if it yields 14g, it was nothing to write home about anyway. The other Gelato is still spitting out white pistils. It may come down this upcoming Sunday depending on how I feel. The Zkittlez is looking closer to done. Over the past 10 days it's really shown some issues with CalMag deficiency, but this late in to the grow I wasn't gonna sweat it. Things are toppling over in this tent, and I'm ready for it to be done. 

I've learned what I needed to learn, remember, this was my first ever cannabis hydro grow, my first ever cannabis LED grow, my first ever feminized seeds grow, and my first ever auto grow. If I yield a pound, I'll consider it a success.

Day 69 soil tent. Fall colors and dense buds. A much more manageable tent in terms of plant size and structure. They're close, but may give them a little longer than I anticipated. They'll either come down on Sunday, or possibly the following Sunday. Either way, harvest is near .

First 7 pictures aero tent (Gelato, mostly white pistils, and Zkittlez, mostly orange pistils). Last 3 pictures soil tent (Wedding Cake).


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

**** YAH!!!!!


----------



## gmo (Jul 7, 2021)

Day 81 shots of Zkittlez and Gelato. Looking fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 7, 2021)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-july-2021.79542/
		




​


----------



## gmo (Jul 9, 2021)

Soil tent day 72. Wedding Cake.


----------



## gmo (Jul 10, 2021)

Soil tent getting more and more photogenic by the day. Day 73.

Aero tent chopping begins tonight.


----------



## gmo (Jul 11, 2021)

Gelato is down. Took off the fan leaves and hung to dry. Looking like 10-12 ounces from this one alone, not including the popcorn nugs that'll be used for edibles and tincture.


----------



## gmo (Jul 12, 2021)

Long day of trimming. Did a rough trim on the Zkittlez, and finished up trimming the Gelato. Wet weight 11lbs combined plus 9 ounces of popcorn buds.
After that, I moved on to cleaning all my gear and setting up my new tent in preparation for the next grow.
I think I'll pop 2 more auto wedding cake seeds tomorrow and run them in the 2x2 in soil. I like the way they are running in there now, and I won't need the light that is powering that tent for a while (it'll be used to light the 3x3 mom/clone tent in the future). 
Soil tent is finishing up right now, probably 10-14 days remaining. The girls in there have taken up the most beautiful fall colors and are smelling and looking real nice. Hoping for 5-8oz between the 2 of em.


----------



## gmo (Jul 12, 2021)

Soil tent day 75. Real nice colors. Should be done in another week or so. Plain water, no nutrients over the past several waterings (battling super high EC in runoff, straight water seems to have corrected the issue).

Dropped 2 more Wedding Cake auto seeds in rapid rooters to replace these 2 when they come down. I like the way they've grown in the small tent, and won't be needing this light for a while (until I have mom's of my Fam95 ready), so I figured I'd put the light and space to use in the meantime.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice colors there brother.


----------



## gmo (Jul 14, 2021)

Geez, I forgot how long trimming takes. It's gonna be a long week, with few updates from me. Stay tuned. I'll be real close to 2lbs from 2 plants in the aero garden. Considering pulling an all nighter tonight to make a dent in what needs to be done.
Also, coming down after I finish this bunch of trimming is the 2 Wedding Cakes in the soil tent. And because I timed everything, the next grow will begin right after those are pulled.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Very Pretty
Remember Bud of the Month


----------



## gmo (Jul 15, 2021)

Trim, trim, trimming away....


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

Those bags look the same as the ones I just bought. Excellent.


----------



## gmo (Jul 15, 2021)

@leafminer which bags?


----------



## gmo (Jul 15, 2021)

Gelato dried and in jars. This was the smaller of the 2 plants in the aero tent. 275 grams.

Working on trimming the Zkittlez now, looking like it'll be in the 400 gram range.


----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2021)

Teaser of the Zkittlez trimmed and going in to jars. I've trimmed just over 4 ounces of it so far. It is fire. At least another half pound or more to trim. Expecting 375-425 grams. Final weight when I get finished trimming.


----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2021)

Day 79














 soil tent. Coming down as soon as I have room in the drying tent and time to do it. Most likely Sunday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks awesome.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

I applaud You and your work
Very nice
Your Medal


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2021)

Final weight on Zkittlez was 294g. Not as much as I thought (I estimated 400g), but a nice pull none the less. 

That makes the 2 plants in the 3x3 under 3x Mars Hydro ts1000s total yield equal 570g. Not too shabby!

The 2 soil wedding cakes come down today!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

Not too shabby my rear end!  That's great.  I always set my "target" to be 1 lbs form 2x4. I usually get about 3/4 of that. 2 lbs from 4x4, again I get about 3/4 that.  For 3x3 and reasonable light investment, I'd have to say that is outstanding.  Looks nice too!

Will be watching your 4x4 with 4 of those mars units.  I will soon be doing 4x4 with two Mars SP-3000, BTW, was the 3x3 hydro or the soil one?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

Ahh! I see your note, "the soil comes down..." so guessing the 3x3 was the hyroponic?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2021)

Bubba, you're correct. 3x3 was hydro, 2x2 soil. 4x4 will be hydro as well.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

After seeing that, I think mine will be to.  I'm thinking those bucket (COCO) with hole drilled 3" from bottom, perlite etc. and Advanced Nutrients for the nutes.  They have some specifically for COCO. Interested to see how your hydro yields compare to the soil yields.

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2021)

@Bubba 1.26g/w in the hydro tent. I'll let you know totals on the soil tent in a week or so.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 18, 2021)

Pretty good yield IMO


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

IIRC, I was 1.0 per watt some while back looking at my records. (270 watts-3x90 watts or so, about 277 grams.) Hoping the Mars Hydro SP-3000 lights help out.

Just remembered you were doing autos also. very good yield I would say.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

4x4 of Bruce Banner FAST feminized seeds for next go. Have to get the big honking fixture with Cool Tube and 600 watt Hortilux out and the 2 SP-3000 units in.   Might be easier to get another 4x4. The HPS is hard to keep under mid 80's in winter time.  Need to try it sucking winter air in, and exhausting out of the tent's room.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 18, 2021)

Timber!

Wedding Cake is hanging to dry, tents and room are cleaned up, and the next grow has already been started. 

This journal will be discontinued, aside from total weight and dried pictures of the wedding Cake in about a week. 


Thanks all for following along!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 18, 2021)

Timber! Hahahahahaha. Well done.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 19, 2021)

Love the chop, then trim, then part that stresses me most, getting it ready to jar.

Once I can keep the lids on its all good
Wonder how many "lost jars" are lurking around here?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 19, 2021)

@Bubba you're a better farmer than me, then. I really dislike the trimming, jarring, burping portion of cannabis farming. I do find peace in growing it and caring for it, and getting it to the point of those steps, though.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

Sometimes I take a week off after timber! Just so I can be around to keep jar humidity under control.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Sometimes I take a week off after timber! Just so I can be around to keep jar humidity under control.
> 
> Bubba


Hah! My OCD would never allow that.  I get in to a routine (watering, checking environmental conditions, cleaning the grow area, etc.) and if I let it slip it'll take FOREVER to get back to it.  That's why I started this cycle before the last one finished.  It's ok...it'll be a busy couple weeks keeping the jars burped and finishing trimming, but in the end it'll be worth it!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 20, 2021)

No, no nono.  I mean I take a week OFF WORK to concentrate on the cure getting to the point I can leave it jarred for 7-8 hours while at work.
I do have priorities! 

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Jul 25, 2021)

Trimming is done! Thank goodness!

132g in to jars from the soil tent using 1 Mars Hydro ts1000 (150w) in a 2x2 tent. 

Total of both tents combined is 702g produced by 600w. 

As always, airy bud is not counted and it went in to the trim jars for use in edibles. I have about 6 ounces of dry trim and airy buds to start making edibles with. That'll begin this week.

Gelato and Zkittlez are curing up real nicely after 10-12 days of cure. 

This journal is officially complete at this time.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 26, 2021)

looks like a squirrel peed on your plants.  Better get a cat to protect it!


----------



## Bruce111 (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice work, man. the buds look yummy.


----------

